# [BCS] Važnost tonskog akcenta



## [∞]

Ćao 

Za neki razlog, trenutno ne mogu govoriti na hrvatskom/srpskom/bosanskom s ispravnim tonskim akcentom (mislim da je svoj akcent uglavnom loš jer samostalno učim ali meni su tonovi najteže dio). Ići ću u Hrvatsku (ovaj će biti moj prvi put) sljedećeg godina i naravno želim da izvorni govornici me razumiju. Koliko je važno imati ispravan tonski akcent i kako bih mogla poboljšati svoj tonski akcent? Hvala unaprijed!


----------



## kloie

via listening to the way natives speak and repeat what they say how they say it.


----------



## ilocas2

operacijom glasnih žica


----------



## [∞]

kloie said:


> via listening to the way natives speak and repeat what they say how they say it.



Malo je teško kada živim u zemlji u kojoj se ne govori B/H/S. Pokušajem čuti akcent i sve to na YouTube-u ali tonski aspekat je još posebno težak; broj narječja na ovom jeziku je i problem kada pokušajem imitirati akcent.

It's a little hard when I don't live in a country where BCS is spoken. I'm trying to listen to the accent and all that on YouTube, but the tonal aspect is still especially hard; the number of dialects is also a problem when I'm trying to imitate the accent.


----------



## [∞]

ilocas2 said:


> operacijom glasnih žica



Ha ha ha...

Ali ozbiljno, znaš li koliko je tonski akcent važan što se tiče razumijevanja jezika? Ima li neke vrste specifične metode za učenje takvog akcenta?


----------



## ilocas2

Negde (više ne znam gde) sam čitao da ispravan izgovor tona može da se nauči samo dugovremenim suživotom s izvornim govornicima.


----------



## [∞]

ilocas2 said:


> Negde (više ne znam gde) sam čitao da ispravan izgovor tona može da se nauči samo dugovremenim suživotom s izvornim govornicima.



Pa valjda ću morati pobjeći od kuće


----------



## Zec

Zdravo!

Ako želiš naučiti tonski akcent, morat ćeš odabrati dijalekt - u Hrvatskoj pogotovo se njegov izgovor jako razlikuje ovisno o dijalektu - i zatim mnogo, mnogo ponavljati za izvornim govornicima. Dobra vijest je da jedan od dijalekata koje se često može čuti na televiziji, zagrebački, govor glavnog grada, uopće nema tonski akcent, nego dinamički, poput engleskog. Zato smo i mi koji imamo tonski akcent naučeni slušati svoj jezik bez tonskog akcenta i ne zvuči nam posebno pogrešno. Eventualno bi trebao pripaziti na mjesto naglaska u riječi - čak i ono se razlikuje ovisno o dijalektu, no tu postoje i objektivne pogreške.

Dakle, tonski akcent nije jako bitan, a vidim da ti ionako već vrlo dobro znaš jezik.


----------



## [∞]

Zec said:


> Zdravo!
> 
> Ako želiš naučiti tonski akcent, morat ćeš odabrati dijalekt - u Hrvatskoj pogotovo se njegov izgovor jako razlikuje ovisno o dijalektu - i zatim mnogo, mnogo ponavljati za izvornim govornicima. Dobra vijest je da jedan od dijalekata koje se često može čuti na televiziji, zagrebački, govor glavnog grada, uopće nema tonski akcent, nego dinamički, poput engleskog. Zato smo i mi koji imamo tonski akcent naučeni slušati svoj jezik bez tonskog akcenta i ne zvuči nam posebno pogrešno. Eventualno bi trebao pripaziti na mjesto naglaska u riječi - čak i ono se razlikuje ovisno o dijalektu, no tu postoje i objektivne pogreške.
> 
> Dakle, tonski akcent nije jako bitan, a vidim da ti ionako već vrlo dobro znaš jezik.



Jako korisno, hvala ti puno


----------



## Hachi25

Nemoj se bojati da te ljudi neće razumjeti, tonski naglasak odavno nije razlikovna kategorija u našem jeziku, pogotovo ne u većem dijelu Hrvatske. Čak i izvorni govornici (ako nisu novoštokavci) vrlo često nisu sposobni izgovarati riječi u četveroakcenatskom sustavu, pogotovo ne prema svim pravilima standardnoga jezika. I svi se svejedno razumijemo bez problema.

Ne znam u koji dio Hrvatske dolaziš, ali recimo da ćeš u Rijeci i Zagrebu vrlo teško uopće čuti tonski naglasak od većine govornika. Jedino se ne bih složio oko govora na televiziji, nisam siguran da se govor televizijskih voditelja uopće može klasificirati u neki od postojećih govora (pa i zagrebački), ali to je već skretanje s teme pa nije ni važno.


----------



## [∞]

Hachi25 said:


> Nemoj se bojati da te ljudi neće razumjeti, tonski naglasak odavno nije razlikovna kategorija u našem jeziku, pogotovo ne u većem dijelu Hrvatske. Čak i izvorni govornici (ako nisu novoštokavci) vrlo često nisu sposobni izgovarati riječi u četveroakcenatskom sustavu, pogotovo ne prema svim pravilima standardnoga jezika. I svi se svejedno razumijemo bez problema.
> 
> Ne znam u koji dio Hrvatske dolaziš, ali recimo da ćeš u Rijeci i Zagrebu vrlo teško uopće čuti tonski naglasak od većine govornika. Jedino se ne bih složio oko govora na televiziji, nisam siguran da se govor televizijskih voditelja uopće može klasificirati u neki od postojećih govora (pa i zagrebački), ali to je već skretanje s teme pa nije ni važno.



Hvala, to je olakšanje!


----------



## Daniel.N

[∞] said:


> Za neki razlog, trenutno ne mogu govoriti na hrvatskom/srpskom/bosanskom s ispravnim tonskim akcentom (mislim da je svoj akcent uglavnom loš jer samostalno učim ali meni su tonovi najteže dio). Ići ću u Hrvatsku (ovaj će biti moj prvi put) sljedećeg godina i naravno želim da izvorni govornici me razumiju. Koliko je važno imati ispravan tonski akcent i kako bih mogla poboljšati svoj tonski akcent? Hvala unaprijed!



Bar pola stanovnika Hrvatske uopće nema standardni akcent (naglasak), mnogi imaju samo dinamički naglasak, neki imaju i svoje posebne tonske akcente (različite od standardnog), npr. na otocima, u Zagorju i sl. tako da smo svi navikli čuti svašta. Ja uopće ne govorim standardnim naglaskom (kao ni svi oko mene), ne razlikujem /č/ i /ć/ u govoru, itd. Ionako ćeš zvučati kao stranac (strankinja).

Mnogo je bitnije "zbog nekog razloga" (zbog + genitiv) i "sljedeće godine" (genitiv), i "najteži" (muški rod) nego tonski naglasak  

Pogledaj i ovdje.


----------

